
Show HN: Intrgr – A new way to read/discover articles and blogs - ethn
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;intrgr.com<p>Hey HN,<p>Intrgr is a way to discover, submit, and discuss articles from around the web with other readers; to be kept up to date by article recommendations--of not just news but all text content; to declutter websites; and to find related articles of any content Intrgr can parse.<p>The recommendation algorithm weights blogs better, if you reply with a blog url(s) I can add it to the global article source pool.
======
zachzhu2016
Very good recommendations and I like the cleaned up articles and being able to
see related articles. But I would add some way to see the comment count on the
cards and maybe likes.

~~~
ethn
Thanks for checking it out. Those features are on the backlog, I hope to have
them out soon.

